# Using DEQ2496 “Dynamic Equalization” to improve listening to Harsh (strident) audio recordings.



## bertadora (Sep 10, 2014)

I like to share my experience with setup and usage of “Dynamic Equalization” of the DEQ2496
This article is for audiophiles who are already using DEQ2496 (2 channels) for room correction and equalization successfully and want more advanced usage to improve listening to Harsh (strident) audio recordings.
Standard equalization is not dependent with the loudness of the audio. 
Dynamic Equalization is changing with the loudness of the music. 
Classic music has dynamics from low loudness (Pianissimo) to loud loudness (Fortissimo). Pop music is usually without dynamics and it is in the same full loudness along the music track. 
Some classical recordings when playing fortissimo especially with opera soprano and tenor singers in high pitch the sound become harsh (strident) above one 1000Hz. This is causing unpleasant feeling and listening fatigue. 
One way to overcome this problem is to create special equalization curve with steeper slope(high rolloff). It will solve the issue with the cost of losing highs in low loudness parts of the listening material. please look on "Equal loudness" curve in the Internet (fletcher munson curve) you will notice that we are hearing less high frequencies in low loudness therefore we do not want the DEQ to impact low loudness. 

DEQ2496 has both 10 filters Parametric equalization and 31 filters Graphic equalizer per channel. 
You can add to it the DEQ (“Dynamic Equalization”) using my setup configuration to create a dynamic steeper slope depended of the loudness. It is activated and deactivated by long press on the push button on the top right of the front panel that is marked “DEQ” 
See REW measurements picture below.







The Red curve is without activating the DEQ (Dynamic Equalization) and the blue curves with DEQ activated.
The measurements were taken in 3 loudness 60db, 70db, and 85db. In 60b the blue curve is almost like the red curve. In 85db you can see how the slope from ~ 500hz to 20khz is steeper and there is a gap between DEQ activated and not activated. 
See below the setup parameters with the DEQ "ON". 
Please note that the DEQ has 3 filters with 3 pages per filter. I am using only one filter and the other two are in default setup.
see below my setup configuration:








I hope it will help somone
Write on this thread if you have questions / remarks

Thanks
Issi Geier


----------



## ajinfla (May 10, 2009)

Thanks Issi, very interesting


----------

